# ??? Eastman outdoors sausage kit



## exhaustedspark (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought a Eastman smoked summer and it says will do up to 15 lbs of meat.

The directions call for using the whole 3 oz. cure pkg for 15 lbs I made only 12 lbs of meat so i measured per there instructions 1 tsp per pound of meat. That is all the cure there is in the pkg. I measured twice. Once in to a container and again on to the meat to mix.Has any one else noticed this? I do not have a small scale to measure out ounces i think i will get one.

Any way it does not sound right that the same amount for 12 as 15 to me. Just wondering if anyone else found this with Eastman?

Karl


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

That doesn't sound right.  Did you measure carefully?  That is why many of us use digital scales, and even measure in grams rather than ounces.  Proceed with caution.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 7, 2011)

Venture said:


> That doesn't sound right.  Did you measure carefully?  That is why many of us use digital scales, and even measure in grams rather than ounces.  Proceed with caution.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Yep i Measured into a small cup and then when it came out i measured into a plate and then in to the Meat. 1 lvl teaspoon per Lbs ttl 12 tsp.

I am very careful about that.

By the way what digital scale do you use/ Recommend??

Karl


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

There are many good scales on the market.  I use one recommended by Pops and I am very happy with it.

This is a little different than mine, but you get the idea.  Mine goes from grams to 35 lbs.  This one goes to 55 lbs.  I see that Amazon is out of stock on mine.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=fkgWTpqGBpOmsQOyodnODQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDcQ8wIwAg

The really neat feature is that the front lifts off the unit and can be moved a couple of feet to accommodate a large bowl or package.  Mine is very accurate and I like it.  PM Pops, and you will get his opinion, too.  But like I said, there are other good units out there, too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I screwed up again.  Mine does go to 55 lbs.  Still very accurate light weights, tho, as confirmed by two or three other scales including the butcher scales in the market.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the one I have. 

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=14816640


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 9, 2011)

Well i contacted Eastman and they are sending me a pkg of cure. They said that it was probably do to a shortage. I don't know. I am going to measure it when i get it. The instructions are for 1 tsp per lb of meat. There should be by my calc. 15 tsp in the pkg. A scale would not make a difference on this .

Will post when i get the pkg.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 11, 2011)

Well here is what i ended up with. I think it is purty.








Yea i know the picture is bass ackwards but what the heck.







It taste great and no Grey from cure burn.







Still waiting for the new pkg to measure the difference .

I did have some left over meat and i rolled it out and made jerky with it. I think it was great Jerky and beef sticks. No casings.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 27, 2011)

Well i got the pkg a while back from Eastman they were very quick. They just said i must have got a short batch and that they go by volume.

I got my new toy today a digital scale so i figured to test it out. 

It zeroed very ea sly and i put in one level tsp and as you can see it is right on the money








I did count out Exactly 15 tsp. Used the strait edge of knife to make level and it was to the last grain 15 tsp. 

So either i screwed up or i did get a short batch.

Total wt. from cure without pkg came out at 3.1








As cure #1 and 2 is 2Tbs per oz. this is obviously not that. However the amount is there and in the future i will weigh any pkg i use to make sure.

It more then likely was my goof even though i was positive i counted Twice. Eastman seem like a great Comp and the moved quikly to get me a replacement pkg.

Karl


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 27, 2011)

The SS looks good Karl.

I did my first SS today. Used Leggs  #114.

What did you use for meat??

 I made 13 pounds...8 lbs venison and 5lbs pork.

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jul 27, 2011)

It is weird.  In most cooking applications if we are off by a 1/4 teaspoon, it is not that much of a problem.  When it comes to cures, I like to measure very carefully.  Too little might kill you next week.  Too much might kill you ten years from now.  Thinking of that, I am so old I don't much care what happens ten years from now, but many of you are much younger and feeding youngins.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 27, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> The SS looks good Karl.
> 
> I did my first SS today. Used Leggs  #114.
> 
> ...


I really want to try that Leggs.

I did 10 lbs ground round 80/20 and i added 2 lbs of whole pig meat and i ground that up. I get pot belly pigs and butcher and grind the whole thing after i cut of a lot of the fat. They have some of the best looking lard i have ever seen. I am pretty jealous. Nothing beats Venison. Was it white tail. That's my favorite.

Karl


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 27, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> I really want to try that Leggs.
> 
> I did 10 lbs ground round 80/20 and i added 2 lbs of whole pig meat and i ground that up. I get pot belly pigs and butcher and grind the whole thing after i cut of a lot of the fat. They have some of the best looking lard i have ever seen. I am pretty jealous. Nothing beats Venison. Was it white tail. That's my favorite.
> 
> Karl


The venison and the Leggs was a gift from the highly exalted Piney Woods...

Local panhandle deer is the best I can come up with...  Gonna smoke it early in the AM..

  Have a great day!!

       Craig


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 27, 2011)

I use to hunt sitka Blacktail on prince of whales island. Now there are some small deer. I have had some Nubian goat that was bigger. Still taste great though.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 27, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> The SS looks good Karl.
> 
> I did my first SS today. Used Leggs  #114.
> 
> ...


On your SS what type and size of casings did you use?

Karl


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

3 of the big ones and some hog casings for Nepas inspired "cracker size".

The big ones are about 18 inches long.


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 28, 2011)

Great looking sausage Spark,

 Looks like the deer sausage I use to have done when I hunted,,,,,, Man I miss that stuff...


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 28, 2011)

When i git my ac leggs i am going to try that hog casing. I usually by the casing from the little chief people as they were the smallest in dia. As you can see by my picture i did the sandwich size this time but i am getting anxious to try out the hog casings.

Great looking sausage Craig.

Karl

Real men do dishes


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Both of you guys sausage looks good!

Did I just say that?


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Both of you guys sausage looks good!
> 
> Did I just say that?


Tnx Al 

even though i use a pkg mix like Eastman or HM and Hi country and as soon as it arrives AC Leggs i always add a whole lot more. Fresh garlic. Dehydrated onions red pepper etc etc whatever the mood strikes me at the time.

Happy SMokin

Karl


----------



## roller (Jul 28, 2011)

I have the scale they sell at Walmart and it measures in lbs. or grams 35bucks no waiting...The sausage looks great..Once you start making it you can1t stop..I have 200lbs of venison in my freezer and I need to get busy...


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 28, 2011)

Roller said:


> I have the scale they sell at Walmart and it measures in lbs. or grams 35bucks no waiting...The sausage looks great..Once you start making it you can1t stop..I have 200lbs of venison in my freezer and I need to get busy...


You really should not tax yourself so much. That much venison could turn out to be work so if you want i will pm my shipping address and you can send me 100 lbs.

Just trying to help you out.

Karl


----------

